# Electric bikes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone know which is the best value for money in Electric Bikes, My old bones won't work a pedal cycle any more and Our lass although very willing  has knackered knees.

Price is very much a consideration.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Have a look at these bikes, i am going to the warehouse next Thurs. en-route to the NEC so i will pm you some facts if required when i get back home.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/merchant/microgoods_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

26" Brand New Aluminium Electric Ladies Bike-SL303ZG36
Aluminium, 24kgs, 6 speed SHIMANO, LITHIUM, Suspension
This bike has a lithium battery with 1000 charges but is £50 dearer

26" Brand New Aluminium Electric Ladies Bike-SE303ZG
Aluminium, 24kgs, 6 speed SHIMANO, Suspension
This bike has the NiHM battery with only 500 charges

Bob

P.S. Kev if you are interested and decide you will purchase maybe a bulk purchase between us will get us some discount, worth thinking about.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Kev_Behr said:


> Anyone know which is the best value for money in Electric Bikes,
> Price is very much a consideration.


Than scan ebay.

Look at weight and battery. You really should pick LiIon batteries now.

Take all tales of 40mile range with 2 pinches of salt. That will be down hill with a following wind.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Have a look at these bikes, i am going to the warehouse next Thurs. Bob.


I think this the pleasant Chinese gentleman I bought off. The SunLova mountain bike. No complaints here for the money. Very tough frame. NOT a ladies frame.

Only downside is NiMH battery so range is more like 10 miles with some pedalling. No mudguards with mine.

Great fun.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Only downside is NiMH battery so range is more like 10 miles with some pedalling.


Brian, thanks for the info. i was thinking more of the lithium battery one hopefully with more of a range, in what way is it not a ladies bike as they appear to have the same dimensions i.e. weight/size but the lithium states a 10 mile greater range.

We are not expecting to get the range figures they state as we are both shall i say (hope wife forgives me) a little on the large size but frankly 10/15 miles is enough for the wife anyway.

Bob


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is a recent fairly lengthy topic on this on the following thread
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57607-days0-orderasc-0.html as you will see I have posted about our bikes there. The are brilliant as they have pedal assist, also power only and are so lightweight.........they also have gears which is a bonus.

If you read the thread you will also see another member had one or it might have been two for sale.

HTH

PS Bob haven't you got sorted with bikes yet :wink: bliney by the time you buy one they will be able to fly to the moon :wink: ROFL


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*eleccy bikes*

Hi Ya

I am also looking at buying 2 bikes and have been looking at this new system it looks better than the competition as you can stack batteries and increase your range. They are also developing a solar charger for the system. I was quoted £1170 for a bike and £292 for the extra battery. They are available in March.

I would be grateful for any other opinions and recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## kkclassic (Oct 26, 2008)

*DOH!*

Here is the link for the bike

http://www.infineumbike.co.uk/Infineum_Electric_Bikes_About_Infineum.html


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

whistlinggypsy said:


> in what way is it not a ladies bike as they appear to have the same dimensions i.e. weight/size but the lithium states a 10 mile greater range. Bob


If you look at the Sun Lova bike frame it's clearly not a ladies step through. My wife finds it a bit tall. She has the Vivace from Europa Bikes, Inverkeithing, which is Lithium and has a better performance.

Be warned, both rust, for this kind of money you have to be prepared to look after them. I don't have a problem with using an oil can.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: eleccy bikes*



kkclassic said:


> Hi Ya
> 
> I am also looking at buying 2 bikes and have been looking at this new system it looks better than the competition as you can stack batteries and increase your range. They are also developing a solar charger for the system. I was quoted £1170 for a bike and £292 for the extra battery. They are available in March.
> 
> ...


 Flipping heck at that price I will stick to what I have got, could always get an extra battery if needed, but we haven't found we needed one.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We love the electric folding bike from AS Bikes - the product is excellent and the service superb. If you are in a position to go to the Motorhome Show at Westpoint Exeter on 27th Feb - 1st March then you can usually try out the bike on the roads just outside the exhibition hall, we did last year and bought one on the spot. MrsW has problems with arthritis and this has allowed her to get out and ride again, she can operate it on the flat but use the electric if she needs / wants a little help.

One problem is that I cannot keep up with her on hills now!

Here are a couple of links for you;

for the electric folding bike from AS Bikes;

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/el....html?osCsid=9310197625d291de8434e85156b23dbe

and for the MHF Rally which is taking place at the Show that weekend;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=195

Try it if you can, I don't think you will be disappointed, we weren't and neither were the many others who were buying them as fast as he could assemble them.

They may be slightly more expensive than you can buy on electronic market places, but I was once told "only a rich man can afford to buy cheaply".

It has certainly proved very reliable and well put together and the aftercare is superb.


----------

